# Woodcock Hunting



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

A couple of months ago there was some talk about Woodcock hunting! Well this weekend we found them! This was my first woodcock experience as well as Zeke's. On day one Zeke did as expected... He never even knew they were there! He knew we were hunting but, for what, he had no idea! He just ran the woods like a wild man, flushing birds left and right! No big since he is only a little over a year old and this is his first true hunting experience! On day two, however, he was a completely different dog! He must have figured out the woodcock scent meant there was a bird there! 4 solid points (that I could see)!!! The place we hunted was so thick with briars, young pines, and sweet gum saplings that you couldn't see very far around you! Zeke did great though! Pretty banged up after two days though! He wouldn't pick them up after the birds were down! I knew that dogs didn't like them! Proud of my boy and proud of myself! I've never personally trained a hunting dog before him!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we were shooting on saturday and it's just dawned on Ruby that woodcock are game. She's flushed woodcock before whilst hunting for pheasants but never really paid much attention to them. However on saturday when we'd put our guns back in their slips to move onto the next drive she went into full point, yep a woodcock ;D, so at least she recognises the scent now


----------



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

Here we go again!!!


----------

